# Trailer?



## jml2 (Dec 10, 2004)

I am going to be borrowing a buddy's 4 wheeler to do some habitat work on my farm. He doesn't have a trailer so I will need to purchase one. How big of a trailer do I need for one 4 wheeler? What is the average weight of a 4 wheeler. Where should I look for the best deals on a trailer?

Thanks in advance.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

I'd say a 4' or 5 'x 8' should do nicely...USA Trailer has some decent trailers at a fair price.As far as weight....how big is the quad,4x4,2x4..ECT


----------



## hunting fool (Mar 9, 2009)

i bought a cheep one from harbor freight put it together my self and hauled a 4 wheeler to Florida with it worked great and it was super cheep


----------



## jml2 (Dec 10, 2004)

Thanks guys-I will check those places out. I don't even know the size yet-obviously I need to find that out before buying a trailer. Just getting started researching.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

jml2 said:


> Thanks guys-I will check those places out. I don't even know the size yet-obviously I need to find that out before buying a trailer. Just getting started researching.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Will you be hauling just the quad? Usually if you are doing habitat work that includes a number of attachments like discs, harrows, spreaders etc. If those are not at the property already you'll need to get them their along with the machine. Just something to think about. Trailers ALWAYS come in handy and once you have one you'll wonder how you got along before hand. Get one big enough that will be usefull to you down the road as well if you are spending the money. Believe me, you'll find ways to utilize it.

I'd get one with a 3500 pound axle (they rate them at #3000 officialy for licensing etc) and 14" -15" tires and you'll be good to go for anything a medium size utlity trailer is good for.

Most big utlity quads weigh in at 600-850 pounds....maybe more with big tires, winch, extended racks etc.


----------



## laslow (Oct 3, 2008)

I haul my sportsman 500 around on a 5x8 w/sides & a 4' steel drop gate. It has a 3500lb axle and 15" tires. I love it! 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

The 5x8' trailers work out perfect for any quad you might want to haul. I purchased one back in 2006 from Tractor Supply that has a drop down rear pannel on it that doubles as the loading ramp. I'ts been out to Idaho 2x and Wyoming 1x so far without any problems at all. I bought the trailer without the wood flooring in it and then went up to Home Depot to purchase my own to put down on it. Saves a couple hundred $$ buy doing it yourself and it's not all that hard to do.


----------



## stickem (Oct 31, 2007)

i just got a 6x12 for my 2 quads but im about a foot short so i have to run the front one up in the top rail and over..it works..lol


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

I would consider selling it. I done a lot of work to it. Like added a drop ramp, new tires (15") 18" sides, floor, Lights, harness, more length (13 1/2'), 3500 springs, + ect when I got it. I use to do a little vinyl siding and could carry the siding (laying flat) in the trailer, which was a lot better then letting it hang over the tail gate of a truck. I also used it Ice fishing and hauled a 500 Sportsman with a 3 man Fish Trap Voyager behind it. I could hook up the Fish Trap a and back down the ramp and be gone in a heart beat. On the way back I could drive up the ramp unhook the Trap pull the toe bar under the back of the 500 and tie everything down and be on the road in a jiffy. Tows down the road great and can carry 2500 lbs. I have another trailer now so first $450 gets it. The trailer in in Davison area.


----------

